# Priming Eheim 2080



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Anyone have a secret method for priming the Eheim 2080 canister filter easily? 

I got it running perfectly last time by dropping the spray bar into a pail below the canister and getting a good flow, then putting the outlet back into the tank. However, we had to turn the tanks off for a while last night, and now when I try to get it running for some reason it won't maintain the flow when I put the spray bar back in the tank. The canister is full of water and working, and when the output is down, it's pushing water through. Hitting the primer button will manually push water through but doesn't seem to actually get it to run. It's sitting at the tank level, so it's not a case of it having to create a lot of lift.

I am so fed up that I am ready to offer free beer to the first person who can teach me to prime this thing reliably on the first go round.

My other Eheims aren't nearly this fussy, but this one has always been picky to prime, and I actually wasn't using it for a while for that reason.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

start your filter empty. make sure your water level in your tank is highest. then prime it.


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't have the 2080 but I do have multiple pro3s. First issue I suspect you have is the filter is at tank level. Place the filter back on the ground. It requires a gravity siphon in order to work. Now if you have lost your prime due to air getting in the intake, you will need to do a couple extra things. First remove the hose adaptor from the filter. Situate your spry bar above the water line. Open the tap and allow the outlet line to fully drain (in a bucket). Once drained reconnect the adaptor to the filter assuring the spray bar is still above the water line. Now, presuming you are attempting this with the filter full, turn on the pump. With the pump on hit the priming button 3-5 times quickly. The pump should jump start the priming and you should be good to go. Next time you switch off the filter, as long as you don't lose prime you should be good to go. Hope it works for you. If not there may be some "issues" with you system.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> It's sitting at the tank level, so it's not a case of it having to create a lot of lift.


This appears to be your problem. Most canister filters are designed to be below the tank, as the suction works by siphon...it only pushes, but doesn't suck.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> This appears to be your problem. Most canister filters are designed to be below the tank, as the suction works by siphon...it only pushes, but doesn't suck.


Do I like the analytical mind of an engineer or what


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

For me it was the awesomely explicit engineering technical description of "it only pushes, but doesn't suck." A great explanation.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i have a 2080 as well and i repeatedly have trouble priming it... but the last time i did it i found that the little rubber output piece off of the impeller was actually dislodged and slightly out of place... when i pushed this back in it primed and pumped with no issues. 

Did you pull the lid off your filter? 

Also make sure the little flap on the bottom of the pre-filter is clean and clear of obstruction, it wont prime if that can't close fully.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Mike, do you have a photo or diagram of said little rubber piece? I still can't get the sucker working.

What drives me crazy is that last time I got it going in only 2-3 tries, and now it's just sitting there laughing at me. *[email protected]&@)!!!

thanks!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle, have you tried priming it when it is empty?

Try this...
fill up your tank all the way to the max.
empty your canister including the hose.
put everything back as normal with the exception of the outflow, don't put the outflow in water.
Make sure your adaptor is now on and lock and it is at the "on" position.
Then grab the outflow and give it a good suckion or two (you should not have the spraybar on when you do that, and you won't taste any water either as it is empty), and once you hear the water coming down from the intake, put the outflow in the tank.
You will then hear the water coming down from the intake and you will feel air pushing out in the outflow.
Wait till the canister is completely fill up.
Then plug it in.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I hate that when your filter laughs at you!!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The Guy said:


> I hate that when your filter laughs at you!!!


Especially German engineering!


----------

